# Happy Birthday 3John2, larryjf



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 10-01-2009:

-3John2 (born in 1968, Age: 41)
-larryjf (born in 1970, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Frank and Larry. Have a terrific birthday.


----------



## Berean (Oct 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday* to both of you!


----------



## A.Hudson (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy bday!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 1, 2009)

誕生日おめでとうございます！


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy birthday to you both!!!!!


----------



## baron (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Houchens (Oct 1, 2009)

Have a Blessed birthday, Frank and Larry!


----------



## Michael (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Brthday !!!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys!!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------

